# Big bass from small creek



## DuraCraft (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally went out today, to a very small creek that flows under a remote road. Strange story, but I was asked to pull in this 6.5 bass for an 87 year old man who had hung it up in some sticks at the creek bottom. He told me he didn't have the strength to pull it in himself, and was yelling across for me to come pull it in for him. I didn't have iPhone camera with me today, just normal cell, but here is photo. That is him in the background. And, I caught a bunch of crappie myself!


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool report! Thats a nice bass!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2011)

Really nice - so who gets credit for the fish? :LOL2:


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 25, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Really nice - so who gets credit for the fish? :LOL2:



Heheeheheh, well, Cap'n, I have to give him credit. Although, I am the one who had the fun! The bass was fairly worn out from fighting against his (really a her) hang up.

The old gentleman spent the rest of the day watching me pull crappie out - I kept 5 for eating and gave him the rest - 17. I had the feeling the crappie needed to be taken out, they were all fairly small and skinny.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 25, 2011)

Great looking fish, and kudos for the good deed! You must have been a Boy Scout when you were a kid.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 28, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Great looking fish, and kudos for the good deed! You must have been a Boy Scout when you were a kid.



No, Bait, just had my Dad and other old men in my life as a kid who tried to teach me to do right - now, that is harder to do than it sounds! Anyway, I do have fun, and do try to do right. I don't think it was a good deed really; it was fun! Except for the fact that I respect people. Whew, done got me to preachin'!

Well, I went back to the same spot today and caught 30 (the limit) crappie! None of them real big, but should be good eating. Of those 30, I kept 10, and found people to give the others to. We can only eat so many...


----------



## bulldog (Feb 28, 2011)

That bass got huge off of eating all those crappie. Hellava fish there.


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 28, 2011)

so awesome i hope im fishing at 87!!!

nice fish


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, that's it skim! Me too! Some days, I don't think I'll make it to 67 :lol: But, fishing sure will help us make it!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats cool of ya DC, what did the olderman catch the bass on?


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 1, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Thats cool of ya DC, what did the olderman catch the bass on?



He was using a live shiner, fished on the bottom. I used small feather jigs to get the crappie. But, hey, who's interested in crappie with a bass like that!


----------

